# Duo of KU Kato gyuto



## Panamapeet (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi all,

I have made a small comparison of the Kato KU standard and workhorse gyuto. Hope you like it, and let me know if you have any comments or questions!


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks for the review and comparison.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 2, 2019)

Yes, very informative.


----------



## Panamapeet (Jan 2, 2019)

Barmoley said:


> Thanks for the review and comparison.





Corradobrit1 said:


> Yes, very informative.



Thanks! Do let me know if I missed something or can improve something (other than the glaringly obvious lack of video equipment and knife skills lol)


----------



## gogogo545 (Jan 2, 2019)

That was a really Nice review!
I was curious about how both compared to each other.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 2, 2019)

Would be interesting to also add comparison to a "regular" Kato standard, workhorse or both if you have access to any.


----------



## Panamapeet (Jan 2, 2019)

Barmoley said:


> Would be interesting to also add comparison to a "regular" Kato standard, workhorse or both if you have access to any.



Good idea! I do have a regular workhorse, but its quite a thin one (came that way) so I’m not too sure how fair that would be.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 2, 2019)

Barmoley said:


> Would be interesting to also add comparison to a "regular" Kato standard, workhorse or both if you have access to any.


+1


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 2, 2019)

Spipet said:


> Good idea! I do have a regular workhorse, but its quite a thin one (came that way) so I’m not too sure how fair that would be.



Well, as long as you disclose this and report measurements like for the other two knives, most of us will be able to deal with this..... Just describe differences in performance, there are differences knife to knife anyway, so not doing science here, but would be interesting.


----------



## Panamapeet (Jan 2, 2019)

Barmoley said:


> Well, as long as you disclose this and report measurements like for the other two knives, most of us will be able to deal with this..... Just describe differences in performance, there are differences knife to knife anyway, so not doing science here, but would be interesting.



Consider it done


----------



## refcast (Jan 2, 2019)

If you have it, it would be really helpful to have a cutting video without music. (So I can here the carrot cracking hehehe)

But nice work!! Thanks for the comparison.


----------



## Panamapeet (Jan 3, 2019)

refcast said:


> If you have it, it would be really helpful to have a cutting video without music. (So I can here the carrot cracking hehehe)
> 
> But nice work!! Thanks for the comparison.


Done! Included in the page on the blog


----------



## Panamapeet (Jan 20, 2019)

Am yet to include the kasumi WH in the post, but here is some noob cutting skills in the meantime:


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 20, 2019)

Kato workhorse and std comparisons are available in previous posts as well and I’m sure there are many of them.


----------



## Panamapeet (Feb 3, 2019)

some ****ing about with tomatoes


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 3, 2019)

Spipet,nice review I’ve got myself Kato KU nakiri and yea rough ff is an understatement. You might want to consider figuring out how to get your cutting surface lower. Looks really high your horizontal cuts on the onions kind of made me squint.


----------



## Panamapeet (Feb 3, 2019)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Spipet,nice review I’ve got myself Kato KU nakiri and yea rough ff is an understatement. You might want to consider figuring out how to get your cutting surface lower. Looks really high your horizontal cuts on the onions kind of made me squint.


Its more a lack of cutting skill than anything else really. If anything my cutting surface is too low for my 6'3"


----------

